
A JavaScript Implementation of TreeWalker - shawndumas
http://blog.shawndumas.com/a-javascript-implementation-of-treewalker
======
shawndumas
try it here <http://jsbin.com/abuqey/edit#javascript,html>

------
geuis
A brief description of what a treewalker is before posting the code would
probably help a bit.

